# Vac2 completed and waiting for Grant



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

members in this thread people who waiting after vac2 payment can share their info


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

Could you please let me know what is vac2 payment ?


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

RogerQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know what is vac2 payment ?


" It is payment in replacement of Functional english for spouse"


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

I got VAC2 invoice last Fri 20/Mar/15. Paid the same day. Waiting for grant now (Subclass 189).

Bakkar: did you have to pay it? If so, when? What subclass are going for? have you got the golden email yet??


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Code - 2631111- 

Still waiting for the Golden mail. On friday (20 Mar) my agent has sent a mail to CO as follow up. Still Waiting...


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow that is 2 fukl weeks


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow that is 2 full weeks!! (if you paid the day you made the first post here)

How did you pay? I did it online with an US card using the postal service website. 

I have read all over that VAC2 invoices are only sent if all has been cleared for that application. Does that mean a positive decision has been made and grant will take place? What does your agent say about it?

Another thing I have read is that it should take 2-3 business days while the payment clears. Is that what your agent has told you? 

Good luck mate and hopefully you will get your golden email next monday


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

As per agent, they have a process to update other systems for partner as the partner can gain English training after landing.

In Normal, VAC2 is requested if everything is ok for GRANT.

i hope to receive the grant in coming week and thanks for your positive response.


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback. 
Now, I've just received for the second time a correspondence from DIBP stating "Acknowledgement of Application Received".
Apart from the date, it is exactly as the one received when I lodged the visa application back in JAN. 
As I said here before, last Friday I paid the VAC2 invoice so I guess this is generated automatically by the system upon payment clearance. 
Can you confirm this is the case? Did you get such communication as well?


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes my agent received the ACKNOWLEDGEMENT mail and he has forwarded it to me. At the same time, immi site was updated with invoice and status was received.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Can anyone clarify, how much is the VAC2 payment and how is it paid......does the CO gives us link or some other method?*


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

VAC2 amount AUS$ 4885 , this should be paid in postal payment URL using online payment facility.


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
Did you get any update from CO?




gomarca said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> Now, I've just received for the second time a correspondence from DIBP stating "Acknowledgement of Application Received".
> Apart from the date, it is exactly as the one received when I lodged the visa application back in JAN.
> As I said here before, last Friday I paid the VAC2 invoice so I guess this is generated automatically by the system upon payment clearance.
> Can you confirm this is the case? Did you get such communication as well?


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

All,
I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.

EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Bakkar .Congrats and Good Luck for your future Journey *


Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

All,

Thank you very much for the wonderful support I received, got my Grant Yesterday Morning.
Its just the beginning.

Aspirants,
Wishing you all the very best and good luck with the process.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

skksundar said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you very much for the wonderful support I received, got my Grant Yesterday Morning.
> Its just the beginning.
> ...


welcome aboard


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Bakkar and Gomarca for this thread.

Gomarca, did you receive any receipt for the VAC2 payment? 

I made the VAC2 payment on 12-Mar-2015. Two days after I made the VAC 2 payment, on 16-Mar-2015, I received an acknowledgement letter from the immigration office with details of my visa application but there was not a single line on having received the money for VAC2 payment. This acknowledgement letter is exactly the same as the one I received on Dec 25 2014 after I submitted my visa application.

Like you, I just assumed that the payment must have triggered this mail but now since I haven't received any response, I am getting worried whether they have received the payment at all..Should I have expected a mail from immigration office with clear receipt that this money has been received?

Gomarca, did you receive any further receipt or correspondence. Bakkar, my online application shows the correspondence they sent me but it does not have any status where it says received. Can please send us a screenshot of that page.


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Ananth, 
You should get online receipt from postpay and this will be sent to DIBP automatically.

In addition, you need to upload the receipt in Immi site and send a update mail to CO so that they can expedite the process.


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the update Bakkar. I had sent a mail two days ago, to the CO, informing that I made the payment. Should I wait for the 7-day period for them to respond before sending the mail again (or) just upload the receipt in my application as an evidence in my mother's 'Language Ability - English' section?

I hope uploading the receipt of VAC2 payment in my application is allowed by DIBP norms. Did you upload the same?


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

ananth3010 said:


> Thanks Bakkar and Gomarca for this thread.
> 
> Gomarca, did you receive any receipt for the VAC2 payment?
> 
> ...


Nop. All I got was what you described. I did contact Post Billpay service right after payment rquesting expected time for the transaction to clear. They came back saying the same date I got the acknowledgement letter.
Based on your time line, you should get grant as soon as next monday. I did send an email to CO with copy of the transaction and uploaded the payment record to Immi.
Best of luck


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot Gomarca. Congratulations on receiving your grant 
Wish you all the very best.


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

My agent assisted in DIBP communication, he did upload the VAC2 receipt in Others category and they did acknowledge it.

I suggest you to wait for 7 days period then send the reminder if needed. Usually, they will take it for action within 2 - 5 days. In my case, i waited for 25 days then sent a reminder and GRANT was given.



ananth3010 said:


> Thanks a lot for the update Bakkar. I had sent a mail two days ago, to the CO, informing that I made the payment. Should I wait for the 7-day period for them to respond before sending the mail again (or) just upload the receipt in my application as an evidence in my mother's 'Language Ability - English' section?
> 
> I hope uploading the receipt of VAC2 payment in my application is allowed by DIBP norms. Did you upload the same?


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Bakkar. Congratulations on getting your grant 

BTW, I wrote to the GSM documents team on Friday and they confirmed today that the VAC2 payment I made is shown in their systems. So thats one relief. I think the only option for me now is to wait it out. Like you stated, I will drop a reminder mail after 7 days incase I dont hear from them.

Thank you and Gomarca for your assistance in this regard. I hope to get the grant soon.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

ananth3010 said:


> Thanks Bakkar. Congratulations on getting your grant
> 
> BTW, I wrote to the GSM documents team on Friday and they confirmed today that the VAC2 payment I made is shown in their systems. So thats one relief. I think the only option for me now is to wait it out. Like you stated, I will drop a reminder mail after 7 days incase I dont hear from them.
> 
> Thank you and Gomarca for your assistance in this regard. I hope to get the grant soon.


Hi,
What is your status now ?
Could you please update your signature ?

Regards


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi gurumuthal, bakkar and gomarcha

I got the grant for me and my family last Wednesday  From the day the CO was assigned, it took me 38 days for the grant.

The grant letter was sent 20 days after the VAC2 payment. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## yangtze_yankee (Jul 7, 2014)

Paid VAC2 today and waiting for grant :fingerscrossed:

I emailed CO with receipt attached. If I want to upload it into the system, which person/document type shall I select? Thanks.


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,

You could upload it as others.


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

gomarca said:


> I got VAC2 invoice last Fri 20/Mar/15. Paid the same day. Waiting for grant now (Subclass 189).
> 
> Bakkar: did you have to pay it? If so, when? What subclass are going for? have you got the golden email yet??


Dear friend .. 

Have got an email from co with the invoice directly or they sent you either to submit an evidence or pay ... 

and how long it takes to sent you the invoice after sending them the mail/:confused2:


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> What is your status now ?
> Could you please update your signature ?
> 
> Regards


why do you have 1 week time between co and your vac2 payment !!! when did you sent them an email asking for the invoice ?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Its been 35 days since I paid VAC2........ no news yet !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

Have you paid directly or you ask the co to sent you the invoice for paying...


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

elbedewy said:


> Have you paid directly or you ask the co to sent you the invoice for paying...


No one can pay directly dear.......They sent me an invoice for this !


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes i mean this sent you invoice from the first mail ... 
Because my case they sent me requesting proof for functional english or pay vac2 ..without any invoice ... so i replied requesting the invoice but no one reply...


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

Your job code please ....


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

elbedewy said:


> Yes i mean this sent you invoice from the first mail ...
> Because my case they sent me requesting proof for functional english or pay vac2 ..without any invoice ... so i replied requesting the invoice but no one reply...


They take 7-15 days to generate VAC2 invoice ! just wait you will get it soon !


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> They take 7-15 days to generate VAC2 invoice ! just wait you will get it soon !


Hi you should better call them now, I hope you will get your grant within a day.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi spikersandhu 

Did you check with the DIBP? 
Did you get your Grant or still waiting?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear Ily,
Do you know the contact no of gsm Adelaide. I made vac2 payment on 2nd oct. Still no response. I just want to ask them whether they rcvd the payment or not. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

2nd VAC payment made 2 days ago (Saturday). Hopefully, DIBP will identify the payment soon and grant me a visa either. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dear Experts:

Can u pls guide me regarding 2nd VAC.

After getting mail from CO regarding spouse English requirement. I mailed to CO on 17th June 2016 mentioning that I want to pay for 2nd VAC but till now didnt get any reply.

In immi account there is one button 
"Information provided---When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department.
"Information provided"

So i am confused, do i need to click it or not? As per my logic as i didn't upload any new doc so i didn't click it.

Requesting expert to comment on this......



ananth3010 said:


> Thanks a lot for the update Bakkar. I had sent a mail two days ago, to the CO, informing that I made the payment. Should I wait for the 7-day period for them to respond before sending the mail again (or) just upload the receipt in my application as an evidence in my mother's 'Language Ability - English' section?
> 
> I hope uploading the receipt of VAC2 payment in my application is allowed by DIBP norms. Did you upload the same?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

bluesea09 said:


> Dear Experts:
> 
> Can u pls guide me regarding 2nd VAC.
> 
> ...




When you will send VAC2 application via mail, you will click "IP" button in the IMMI acc. then CO will create VAC2 invoice for you. You will then pay the VAC2 and reply back to CO that done. CO will grant the visa within 1/2 days max.


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dear Raiyan Bhai,

Informed CO through mail regarding 2nd VAC on 17-06-2016
Click "IP" button on 23-06-2016.

But till now no update from CO.


In immi account there is an option like below: 


""Update us"""

You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.

Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)

Do i need to update further information through immi account??





Raiyan said:


> When you will send VAC2 application via mail, you will click "IP" button in the IMMI acc. then CO will create VAC2 invoice for you. You will then pay the VAC2 and reply back to CO that done. CO will grant the visa within 1/2 days max.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Hi experts
I need your advice plz. I am about to lodge my visa application soon and yet to arrange for my wife to sit in IELTS exam probably within 2 months. 
Plz advise how long after visa is lodged and CO is assigned evidence for functional English of my wife will be asked? Once asked for it, can I inform CO that we plan to give a try to test and if failed then make VAC2 payment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

bluesea09 said:


> Dear Raiyan Bhai,
> 
> Informed CO through mail regarding 2nd VAC on 17-06-2016
> Click "IP" button on 23-06-2016.
> ...




You have clicked the IP button on 23.6.2016. Only 1 week has passed till then, which is 6 working days. Please find my timeline, around 20 calendar days. I would recommend to wait. I don't think that there is any such option in that area "Update Us" by which you can update them about VAC2.


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> You have clicked the IP button on 23.6.2016. Only 1 week has passed till then, which is 6 working days. Please find my timeline, around 20 calendar days. I would recommend to wait. I don't think that there is any such option in that area "Update Us" by which you can update them about VAC2.


Dear Raiyan Bhai,

I mailed to CO on 17-Jun-2016 that I want to pay 2nd VAC and
Click "IP" button on 23-Jun-2016 and
Give a followup mail on 19-July-2016

But till now no reply from CO....

Should i upload scan copy of mail that i sent to CO under "English Requirement" section for my spouse?? 

Please guide me.


----------



## Hi there (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi friends, 
I paid VAC 2 two weeks ago. I have not uploaded any receipt of the payment on the immiacount because the status in not "information requested" and also the "information provided" button is not active. I sent an email to them the day I paid the amount but got no reply. Should I upload the receipt on the immiaccount website? Should I wait or calling them would be good idea regarding the fact that I called them last week and they just said they have received the payment. 

Thanks


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi there said:


> Hi friends,
> I paid VAC 2 two weeks ago. I have not uploaded any receipt of the payment on the immiacount because the status in not "information requested" and also the "information provided" button is not active. I sent an email to them the day I paid the amount but got no reply. Should I upload the receipt on the immiaccount website? Should I wait or calling them would be good idea regarding the fact that I called them last week and they just said they have received the payment.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, can you update your status please? I paid VAC2 18 days ago and still waiting.


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

*wonder*



Phy said:


> Hi, can you update your status please? I paid VAC2 18 days ago and still waiting.


 can you please let us know how long it took until they grant you the visa after VAC2 payment


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dear All,

Visa Granted today. This is for ur information please.


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> can you please let us know how long it took until they grant you the visa after VAC2 payment


Hi, 
I was granted on 20 December 2016, 18 days after paying VAC2.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Phy said:


> Hi,
> I was granted on 20 December 2016, 18 days after paying VAC2.


Trend has changed a lot. I paid VAC2 28 days ago and notified them immediately, but no response till now 
I also know several ppl who had to wait so long for the grant after VAC2 payment.


----------

